
Python vs. Pharo - pauljonas
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/python-vs-pharo-df47599a8ed0
======
the_hoser
I gave Pharo a chance. It stinks. Its classes are cluttered and complicated.
The documentation is horrible. The syntax _is_ simple, but simple does not
mean easy. In a lot of ways, I found myself re-inventing perfectly good wheels
to get anything done because I couldn't figure out how to use the stuff that
was there. In the end it was a waste of effort.

And being forced to use a GUI to do simple text-related things made it smell
from the get-go, but that's a personal preference thing.

